# mixed



## Imotions (14/7/16)

Hi uncle Paulie and everyone lol 
i was wondering if anyone tried mixing guava and pear? some how im feeling healthy today and thought about Paulies 2 fruit juices how would they mix? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (5/8/16)

Hey there,

Never tried it lol but let us know if she mixes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Imotions said:


> Hi uncle Paulie and everyone lol
> i was wondering if anyone tried mixing guava and pear? some how im feeling healthy today and thought about Paulies 2 fruit juices how would they mix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi @Imotions 
I see this is a fairly old thread

But for what it's worth and if you like a bit of menthol...

@Paulie's Guava goes very well with menthol concentrate 
Check out more details here. (Just scroll down to the menthol adventures part)


----------



## Imotions (14/8/16)

hi @Silver im not such a fan of menthol but ill give it a try with just a hint of menthol sounds really good only problem i have is i cant find a pear now that has the same taste lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

